# Can we try to critique Shadow?



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I know they are bad pics. Touching her is not an option, so I got her as close as I could on her own. Really just want input, one of her vets commented that she looked deformed, and I am biased so my opinion doesn't count
If I have to put her under to spay I want to know is there are any potential issues we should be looking at.
You will not hurt my feelings or change my opinion that she's perfect, but I am curious, other then cow-hocked, why does she look deformed?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

And if anyone can suggest a way to stack her without touching her please do!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sab, my only comment is 'she is so nice and gentle looking'!


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Maybe I missed something, but why can't she be touched?

When I click on the pictures, the thumbnails don't load. Can I correct this?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

As soon as I touch her, she either dives between my legs, rolls over for a tickle or presses into me like a cat. If anyone else touches her she cowers.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Debanneball said:


> Sab, my only comment is 'she is so nice and gentle looking'!


Unless you are a squirrel!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You can stand in front of her, facing her, and walk her into a stack. Just take a few steps back slowly, letting her talk a step or two towards you till you get it. It may not be perfect, but it'll do. Of course you need an assistant with a camera to take the photo. They also need to be squatting or kneeling so the angle of the photo is right.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I need better photos, but she definitely does not look deformed.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

lhczth said:


> I need better photos, but she definitely does not look deformed.


I didn't think so, and I thought it was an odd comment.
I'm trying to get better pics but I don't have anyone to help me.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I didn't think so, and I thought it was an odd comment.
> I'm trying to get better pics but I don't have anyone to help me.


Now, if you lived next door .......


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Is this better? I can keep trying.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

deformed ? the Vet said deformed ? That is scary . Ask what their idea is of "formed" or correct or normal is .

A Vet should have a basic idea of normal dog conformation.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He said she almost looked like she had Dwarfism, like some parts were a bit exaggerated and out of proportion. All I am curious about is any notable potential weaknesses that we may need to examine further while I have her under. As I said, I know she is a bit cow hocked. So I am thinking I should check her hips.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I don't see a deformed dog. She looks like a normal GSD to me.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

The rear is well angled but she does have cow hock.(not a big deal and not affect on hips)
There is something funny about the front. 
I'm not sure if it's her structure or the stance but it is more evident in the last couple photos.
It may be that a high wither and deep chest which makes it look like that


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

You need 3 persons for a decent picture. The leash holder, who must let the dog "walk into a stack", the baiter, who gets and holds the dog's attention with a toy or food, and the photographer. Trial & error at first, but eventually she'll learn what behavior is rewarded.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how can you have some dwarfism --- time for a new vet .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

carmspack said:


> how can you have some dwarfism --- time for a new vet .


Yup, I didn't understand it either. That's why I asked. He is not her regular vet. He was just consulting on a plan for her. I didn't like him and told him so. His attitude overall was, she's a mill dog can we use her for research? His actual comment was 'She is an odd looking thing, almost deformed. Possibly suffering from Dwarfism? Legs and back end are disproportionately small.'

As far as 3 people and walking her into a stack, I have been trying but put 3 people around her and I will be lucky if I can keep her on the ground. And Shadow does not walk. She leaps, spins, bounces and runs, on a slow day she trots and if she is scared she crawls. It is not that I don't appreciate the tips, she is just ......different.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very high withers that could blend more smoothly with her back. OK topline, very good position and length of croup. Good angulation in front with a nice long upper arm. There should be more slant to the scapula. Very good angulation in the rear. I would say when moving she lifts in front to get her front end out of the way of the amount of reach and drive she probably has from the rear. Pasterns look good. Can't see her feet. Good color. She does look to be a bit heavy.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Very high withers that could blend more smoothly with her back. OK topline, very good position and length of croup. Good angulation in front with a nice long upper arm. There should be more slant to the scapula. Very good angulation in the rear. I would say when moving she lifts in front to get her front end out of the way of the amount of reach and drive she probably has from the rear. Pasterns look good. Can't see her feet. Good color. She does look to be a bit heavy.


Ok. Thanks. So there really aren't any structural faults that are evident. I really was expecting a much different response.
She is a bit heavy. she randomly drops weight, lots of it, and in an effort to counter that sometimes she gets a bit overweight


----------

